

"This Article Is A Must Read" (Dumbest article in TC history) - rblion
http://techcrunch.com/2011/01/19/this-article-is-a-must-read/

======
trotsky
I think you're selling them short, I've seen features with far lower useful
content posted on that website.

------
rouli
unless it will be followed with an article that presents the distribution of
the number of clicks per user on the link till understanding the joke/giving
up.

------
flipside
"This is a Great Article on Recursion"

